# Would you like to inspire other mums? FEE PAID



## ShannonK (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello, 

I am a freelance journalist with lots of experience writing about fertility and surrogacy issues. Currently I am looking for several case studies for a glossy magazine and newspaper article. Everyone featured will be paid for their time and trouble. 
The case studies I am looking for include: 

1) A new mum who had her baby against all the odds. Eg a very long fertility battle, after being single for many years, or having lost several pregnancies
2) A mum who had a baby via a surrogate in unusual circumstances e.g. your surrogate was a family member 
3) A woman who spent a lot of money on fertility treatment. Perhaps your family helped you pay for it or you had to sell your house. 

If you have another fertility story you think might be interesting, I would also love to hear from you. All stories will be dealt with in a sensitive manner. If you'd like to find out more please email: [email protected] or [email protected]

Thanks for your help, I will look forward to hearing from you!


----------

